

Ask HN: Is this idea outdated? - c00p3r

Dear sirs!
I have this project http://hello-namaste.com/ on a very early stage, but it seems to me like all those ideas are outdated and implemented by google and others, aren't they?
Have nice day!
======
noodle
i've not seen something specifically like this in the past, and i don't think
the idea is outdated. i think its a good idea and i would consider using it,
myself, if it were to work out well for you.

i would've definitely used something like this when i went to japan for a few
weeks on vaccation last year, if something had existed.

~~~
c00p3r
Thank you! The first reply is the most important! Have nice day!

------
RobGR
It seems like a good idea to me. Ads for travel related services usually pay a
lot, so maybe it can pay for itself. However you should be doing it mainly
because you want it to be done, I don't think it will make a lot of money.

I will check back to see how the site evolves.

